# Coming soon to my railroad



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I definately have to have him in 7/8ths and 1:20. I'm still working on the pose before I put shoes on him and clean up the clothing and accessories.


----------



## denray (Jan 5, 2008)

wow alfred , you are really good
Dennis


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Gooood ev'ning...

I may want one for the pizza if its not too tall in 1/20, Hitch was a shorty to begin with...


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Hitch was a short guy, but technically he is not Hitch. He is just Hitch inspired and while he will be 5 foot 9.5 inches tall that is still taller than the inspiration for this figure. I'm thinking of doing him in 1:32 scale as well just for the halibut.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

http://forums.mylargescale.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=7058&stc=1&d=1404087614


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I'm very impressed with the quality of the prints I just got from Shapeways this morning. I just cleaned some of the was off with alcohol, and a little scrubing with soap and hot water and put a test coat on them.


----------



## Dick Friedman (Aug 19, 2008)

I'd be interested in a 1:32 scale version of this guy, standing, and maybe a bunch of them sitting!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

The first castings! SE, 1:20.32 scale and 1:32. Shown here with hat and with out hat. The 1:32 has no hat. I was surprised the 1:32 came out at all the pour holes are so small and the vent hole is just as small. I expected it to be full of air bubbles but it turned out okay.


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Can you give the height in inches or mm for the 1/20 and 1/32 figures? All my figures are 1/22~1/24 scale


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

The 1:20.32 scale is 3 5/16" tall. The 1:32 is 2 1/8" tall. The SE figue is 5 1/8" tall. While Alfred is 5' 7" tall this figure is 5' 10" tall. Hope that helps you VSmith


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

At 1:22nd scale the 1:20.32 scale figure would be almost 6' 1" tall. At 1:24 he would be 7' 7" tall.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

The first image is the 1:20.32 scale figure. 
The second is the 1:32.
That is the first 1:32 scale figure I've painted and I started out really good on the face, but lost it on the suite. I'm not sure what I did but the paint curdled! I'll have to do another 1:32.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

I think I'm going to need to build Pearl City Station for this bunch!


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

Dam, 1/20 is way too big and 1/32 way too small.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

vsmith said:


> Dam, 1/20 is way too big and 1/32 way too small.


Sorry, V
A lot of folks were complaining that I don't have any 1:32 scale figures. Now that I have them, no one is even buying them. I'll just go back to offering 1:20 and 7/8ths since those are the two that actually sell and the two that I model in.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, I wanted a couple of the 1/32 figures, but the web page order, seemed to have a different size listed.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry Barnes said:


> Richard, I wanted a couple of the 1/32 figures, but the web page order, seemed to have a different size listed.


Jerry, if you are talking about the invoice my bad. I just created that 1:32 page and was in too much of hurry. Just to be sure always look at the bottom grey table for the sizes. This figure stands 2 1/8th inches tall. That makes him 5' 8" in real life, which is just about the height he actually was. If this is too tall for you, I will be happy to cancel the order and refund your money, just ask.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I ordered a couple Richard, just pointing out the order form could get one confused-easy in my case!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Jerry Barnes said:


> I ordered a couple Richard, just pointing out the order form could get one confused-easy in my case!


I'll fix that tomorrow for sure. Thanks for letting me know about the errror.


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 2, 2008)

Hitch was a big railroad fan and loved to use trains in his films. When he was a boy the tram went right past his house in East London and he became fascinated with where it might be headed. It led to his collecting of schedules. 

"Number 17," a film he directed in 1932, featured a large scale model train for special effects. You can find it on YouTube. Pay special attention to the scene where they try to flag down the train to stop it. A mirror was used to incorporate a live actor with the model.

Hitch would be pleased to be immortalized in large scale.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

With the majority of large scale being 1/29th scale, why haven't you produced figures in this scale? Even 1/32 scale seems to be a better market to me.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Randy Stone said:


> With the majority of large scale being 1/29th scale, why haven't you produced figures in this scale? Even 1/32 scale seems to be a better market to me.


I actually get more sales in 1:20.32 and 7/8ths. I just released this in 1:32 and it is not all that popular, in fact only one person has bought him. I even tried 1:29 scale once too but not many people were interested in the figure I was offering so I didn't even make a mold for it because I can't bear the cost. Since this is more a labor of love than a money making business, I just make the scales I model in. That way I don't throw my money at something a few people will buy and I will never use. I guess you could say, I'm my best customer so I tend to take care of my own needs first.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard,
I got my 1/32nd figures today. THey are good castings, hardly any trimming to do. I plan to put one in each of my 1/32nd MTH cabooses. Should look good. Hard to find good 1/32nd figures.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Let me see some pics when you are finished. I don't have any 1:32 equipment of my own and it might inspire me to release an engineer and some crew just to see how they look


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Will do Richard. I'm not sure, but MTH may be the only company that has 1/32nd engines, except for the live steamers, and their engines come with a crew , at least the steamers do. I do have a UK kit in 1/32 I need to get together, so I would be interested in a crew. They would be standing up, since the old UK steamers had not seats!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Seats are pain. Seat heights on real chairs go from 16 inches on up to 19 inches. That may not seem like a lot, but it is the difference between dangling feet or knees bent at an extreme angle. I usual place my figures seated at 17 inches. Since I make my own seats that is no problem. Then there is the leg room in a craped cabin or coach to deal with. I'm considering making a kit with articulated legs so that the figures legs can be positioned to fit various seats.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I just ordered your 1/32nd scale figure. The price is very reasonable to me. Wish you offered more. I model 1/29th, but the 1/32nd scale figure should look ok standing on the back of my caboose. Now if only it was available painted.


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks for the order Randy. I have my hands full sculpting and casting. No time to paint too


----------



## placitassteam (Jan 2, 2008)

Richard, Your work is amazing!! You are definitely an artist. Wish I could afford a bunch of your artwork.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I got your 1/32 figure painted(sort of) and installed in my MTH caboose, which is 1/32 scale. Fits just right.








I used one of your 1/20 figures in my wood passenger car I use with my limited narrow gauge equipment, mostly live steam locomotives.







Lousy pix I know, but they are well made figures!


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow very cool to see them on other people's equipment. I am pleased that the figure scales out well. He could be a porter or conductor with a little hat.


----------



## Mike Toney (Feb 25, 2009)

Love the Hitchcock figure! How about a figure of one of Americans most famous engineers, John Luther "Casey" Jones. He would look splended in the cab of my 382 I am having built for me in roughly somewhere between 1:24 and 1:22.5 scale to fit thru some bridge clearances and look good pulling LGB coaches. Might have to put Alfred on the train to! Mike


----------



## vsmith (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm going to have to measure a few of my figures, maybe a 1/32 Hitch won't look out of place loitering about the station with the other malingerers ;-)


----------



## rkapuaala (Jan 3, 2008)

Vsmith, I also have him in 1:20.32 and 7/8ths scale if that will work.
Mike, my venture in to 1/32 scale has met with a huge disaster. I have not sold enough of them to recovered the money I spent on the mold. I don't think this will be a good scale for me to continue. So as soon as the Alfy mold blows out that will be it. But Casey Jones is an interesting subject for me. If my dim memory serves me right there was a short lived series called Casey Jones in the 50s or 60s when I was a kid. If do Casey Jones I will more than likely use the actor that portrayed him as inspiration for my likeness since there isn't many images of the real engineer to be found, and it will probably be in 1:20.32 scale and 7/8ths since I model in those scales and can justify my loses.


----------

